# now for some of the colubrids



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

hypo honduran milk snake 








anery honduran milksnake 






sinaloun milk snake x corn snake hybrid 






rough green snakes 







leucistic texas rat snake and bull snake 







gopher snake 







albino honduran milk 






florida king 






normal honduran milk 






hypo corn snake


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

normal corn 







amel corn 






tai beauty snake 







anery stripe corn 







aurora house snakes 







albino snow cali king






albino cali king







black rat x bull snake and texas rat


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

red tailed racer 







white sided texas rat 






thai mountain bamboo rat 







black pine snake 








hypo green western hognose 







tai beauty in shed 







anery honduran milk 







striped cali king 






nelsons milk snake albino


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW i welcome you to post up as many pictures as you want, they are amazing snakes you have


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

mexi black king 






everglades rat snake 








normal western hognose 






racers 







bairds rat x corn 






gopher snakes 






african house snakes 






albino african house snake 







corn hatching 






evil stare from hognose


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

lizardsNturtles said:


> WOW i welcome you to post up as many pictures as you want, they are amazing snakes you have





thanks


----------



## cactus2u (Sep 4, 2010)

Some stunning pics of your collection. Thanks for sharing!!!! look forward to the rest of your alphabet threads cheers


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

cactus2u said:


> Some stunning pics of your collection. Thanks for sharing!!!! look forward to the rest of your alphabet threads cheers





thanks, i'm a bit picture happy and tend to take far too many lol


----------



## cactus2u (Sep 4, 2010)

NBLADE said:


> thanks, i'm a bit picture happy and tend to take far too many lol



lol join the club .need to get another external hard drive for them I'm bad enough but my wife is worse


----------



## animallove (Sep 4, 2010)

these are another lot of great photos, well done!! the colours on the thai mountain bamboo rat are awesome!


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

animallove said:


> these are another lot of great photos, well done!! the colours on the thai mountain bamboo rat are awesome!




cheers, can't fault the bamboo rats colours, i love the stripe on them aswell, stunning species.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

i have always loved the hoggies and kings wish we could have them over here


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 4, 2010)

Choice snakes mate love the stripe corn, and the rough green


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> i have always loved the hoggies and kings wish we could have them over here



the kings are great, hoggies not too shabby either, they have such an attitude for such a small snake aswell lol 




Gibblore said:


> Choice snakes mate love the stripe corn, and the rough green


 
cheers, i just got some fertile eggs of the rough greens, so getting some cb would be nice, very rarely cb available over here


----------



## monitordude (Sep 4, 2010)

i no this is a teribly stupid question, But i thought this was an australian site only? is it and NBLADE has a special exotic licence or are you in another country? i appoligise for the stupid question.
Ridgie.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe he's from england, or so his brief profile next to his name leads me to believe. lol. Just kidding mate, some details are located in the bar next to your avatar about yourself if you want fill it in. Like join date and location etc


----------



## itbites (Sep 4, 2010)

love them ALL what an impressive collection  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice! And and impressive collection!


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of American and Asian colubrids, great collection.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 5, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> i no this is a teribly stupid question, But i thought this was an australian site only? is it and NBLADE has a special exotic licence or are you in another country? i appoligise for the stupid question.
> Ridgie.




am from the uk, wasn't aware it was only for australian people? 




Jimbobulan said:


> I believe he's from england, or so his brief profile next to his name leads me to believe. lol. Just kidding mate, some details are located in the bar next to your avatar about yourself if you want fill it in. Like join date and location etc



lol will do, had a go earlier and almost done it all, then backed up by mistake, annoying when that happens lol 



itbites said:


> love them ALL what an impressive collection  thanks for sharing!!







moosenoose said:


> Very nice! And and impressive collection!


 

cheers  



boa said:


> I'm a huge fan of American and Asian colubrids, great collection.


----------



## Retic (Sep 5, 2010)

It isn't, I'm not sure what that comment meant. 



NBLADE said:


> am from the uk, wasn't aware it was only for australian people?


----------



## monitordude (Sep 5, 2010)

yeh was just curious cause some one told me it was just aussie so just thought i should ask anyway.
thanks nice colubrids BTW, wish you could get them in aus apart from the corns.


----------



## razeunit (Sep 5, 2010)

The more the merrier. Nice colection mate!


----------



## FAY (Sep 5, 2010)

Fantastic pictures.
It is great to see pictures of reptiles and frogs from anywhere in the world on here.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 6, 2010)

boa said:


> It isn't, I'm not sure what that comment meant.




felt like i'd just invited myself to a private party then lol 



ridgie1 said:


> yeh was just curious cause some one told me it was just aussie so just thought i should ask anyway.
> thanks nice colubrids BTW, wish you could get them in aus apart from the corns.




alot of people over here aren't fond of corns anymore, loads of people start with them, and see them as a stepping stone species, shame really, as i will always have a corn in my collection, they may not be large impressive looking snakes, but the colour range, ease and temperement make them nice snakes all round for me. 




razeunit said:


> The more the merrier. Nice colection mate!



cheers  




FAY said:


> Fantastic pictures.
> It is great to see pictures of reptiles and frogs from anywhere in the world on here.





thank you, i don't tend to own many phibs due to my rep room ambient temps being too warm for most of the species, but i do work with quite a few tree frog species, (whites, greens, greys, red eyes), and also some of the pacman frogs and bull frogs, also tomatoe frogs, (a personal fav of mine lol), do work with a few toad species aswell, including the dreaded cane toad.


----------

